# Lookie what I got for my birthday!



## funkychik02 (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Funtasma by Pleaser Women's Halloween MARYJANE-50: Shoes
I think I need a new outfit to match them, though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Now thats a platform....Happy Birthday!


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2009)

Oooh those are so tall! What color did you get? What outfit do you have in mind?


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 5, 2009)

I got the black patent pair. I'm not sure about the outfit, yet! Any ideas?


----------



## aeme (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never bought shoes online, I always worry they won't fit me... my shoe size kind of varies depending on the brand, though.
Don't know what outfit to recommend for the ones you chose, but I can say that the "red glitter" ones would be great for a Dorothy costume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Cinci (Feb 7, 2009)

.......................


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

I loved!
Want them for myself!


----------

